# Think I broke 3 rd gear, help me decide.



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK on Monday my trans should be apart and I should get the verdict. What I would like to know so I can get # together and be prepared to call around is
1. If it's 3rd gear I ruined should I just buy a whole new gear set rather than a whole tranny?
2. If I need a tranny is it true that 98+ trans are stronger?
3. If it's the clutch which one should I get? Seeing my ACT street/strip, extreme pp failed me


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

I would suggest a new tranny b/c of simplicity there are a lot of people around selling them. If you decide to go with a new tranny give me a call I know a guy that has an upgraded limited slip he is trying to sell. 
Also I hear people all the time running the ACT HD PP with the b15 disk and that takes them well into the 12's on boost

on a different not i want to get my car dynoed this weekend where is that place you told me about?
O


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I think the '98 trannies come with an open diff. If that's the case you don't want one since you'll lose the lsd.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK I basicly broke 3 rd. gear and have worn syncros. I ordered a gear set with cryro/shoot peened & syncros from sr20dev.  Hopefully I'll be back up and running by this weekend.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *Also I hear people all the time running the ACT HD PP with the b15 disk and that takes them well into the 12's on boost *


I have a used ACT Heavy duty pressure plate I could sell. PM me if anyones interested


----------

